
Favicons in Safari with OS Mojave - catchmeifyoucan
Favicons in safari are now a thing in Mojave!
======
tantalor
I think you mean "in tabs". Safari has always supported favicons:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Favicon)

------
pupppet
If there ever was an example of how Apple has let their browser languish.

------
asdsa5325
10 years too late...

